# Can Anybody Help- Atlanta GA



## NeverLetGo0429 (Apr 25, 2008)

The story is this:
I've been living in an apartment complex for about a year and a half now. When I first moved in there were a few cats running around, but they seemed to stay out of the way and never came too close. One of them was friendly, and coincidentally became pregnant. I took her in, raised her babies, found them homes, and fixed the cat. She now lives with me as my indoor/outdoor pet and I take responsibility for her. However, there is another female cat that this past spring had a litter of five kittens. The mother is friendly and would make a great pet, but her babies are completely under socialized and although they tolerate being around me they will not allow me to come near. I don't mind them living outside near my house even though it is not an ideal situation, I just don't want more and more and more! For her offspring that are not socialized I am looking into a TNR program to at least help control the population, but the mother is super sweet and craves attention. Although I would take her in as my own in a heartbeat, the other cat I took under my wing before is not very happy about having her around, so my hope for this stray mother is to be able to be adopted out to a home, but I have been having some trouble finding a place that I could take her. Aside from being a little thin and worn from outdoor exposure she would make a great pet. She is loving, affectionate and trusting once she gets to know you. She also seems to get along with the other cats very well, even when mine hisses at her it doesn't seem to phase her at all. The only thing is that she has an infected injury near her eye that I have tried to tend to with cleaning and antibiotics and it is getting better, but my guess is that she needs a vet to look at her and specifically treat her to get her completely healed. I would have liked to bring her somewhere that operates on a no-kill policy and will make her healthy and adopt her out to a loving home, but have been having no luck of finding information on such a place and everyone i email doesnt really respond. She is used to roaming where she pleases, not being in a cage, so I was hoping to find an environment that she would feel comfortable in. That's why I am writing this. My hope is that someone may see it and want to give this kitty a loving home! She needs a little vet attention and TLC, but she deserves to have a good home!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I live east of Atlanta and wish I could help, but I have 10 of my own and 2 foster kittens I am taming. I wish you luck.

I just looked through my address book and I cannot find my listing of cat organization phone numbers.
Here is what I can remember:
SpayGA
SPOT (stopping pet overpopulation together)
Barxs Bro's (Athens, I think they are a veterinary greeting card company, but they adopt cats/kittens out)
For Paws Sake (Conyers?)

Best of luck,
Heidi


----------

